# Overclocking - Q660 on P5N32E-SLi - Help Appreciated :)



## Oli12 (Sep 5, 2008)

Processor: Intel Q660 Quad 2.4GHZ
Motherboard: ASUS P5N32E-SLI
RAM: Corsair XMS2 4096-6400C5DHX - 6GB 800mhz
Graphics Card:Zotac GFG8800GT 512MB
Power Supply: Thermaltake W0105RB 700W
Case: Antec 900 (seems to provide more than enough chill for the ol' bits and bobs above)
CPU Cooler: ZALMAN CNPS9700-LED .

Hi Guys,

Listed my spec for you above. I have tried to overclock in the past, but was using my stock-cpu cooler and it wouldnt let me go past around 2.6GHZ. I have bought a Zalman cooler, as advised by a nice guy on the GPU forum.

As I am new to overclocking i thought id post here - I was wondering, (I dont ask for much  ), if somebody would be helpful enough to guide me through it VIA msn or something along those lines (on the pc i have next to the one im overclocking).

I have tried the guides i have found on the websites, which is how i overclocked in the past, but they didn't really go into depth regarding FSB and things along those lines.

Would anyone be up for helping me? I understand its a big hastle! If not though, any tips and things along those lines would be great.

Appreciate it all,

cheers
Oli


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

nicely done on yoru system specs ....... found everything I needed to assist you 

your ram is a tad weak on the perormance side of things "if" this is your ram for sure
http://www.corsair.com/_datasheets/TWIN2X4096-6400C5DHX.pdf

the volts are only rated for the default of 1.8 volts ........... I was hoping for 2.0 or better yet 2.1 volts

but we can give it a whirl 



the disclaimer first of course !!


We are not responsible for any potential damage to your computer assitance resulting from this discussion ............ any computer system adjustments are made with your acceptance of risk / reward


now on to the meat & potatoes ............as long as overclocking is doen with stress testing you very seldom run into any problems

you will need to download

cpu-z

Prime 95 for quads 

core temp monitor




now comes a bit of research and understanding .............. you are fortunate your board and cpu are very popular

review this link ............... review from the "on to overclocking" section

http://www.overclock.net/intel-motherboards/167489-asus-p5n32-e-overclocking-guide.html

review the screenshots of the bios screens ............ and then look and get familiar with where they are............. print out those bios screens and find those settings




you must be prepared .......... overclocking is more than just ......... bump this ...... slap that .......poke and prod


take your time 


after you review and get comfy with the bios options and settings that need to be tweaked ...... we can get started

we will be shooting for 3.0ghz ................ beyond that I am out of the game ........ I dont assist with the actual flame outs .............. ROFL


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

just read dont act yet >>>>>>>> look for all the settings in that overclocking template


http://cdr-info.com/Sections/Reviews/Specific.aspx?ArticleId=19557&PageId=10


----------



## Oli12 (Sep 5, 2008)

Hi Linderman, appreciate your response.

I have just been informed that my package has arrived at home, which contains my PSU Cooling system. When i get home, I will fit that and then come back to the forums.

As i mentioned in my post, the best form of assistance would be to be able to talk to somebody through MSN, would that be a possibility for you - I understand if it isnt.

Thanks a lot for your reply, I'm sure it will be very helpful - I'm hoping I don't damage my computer, but I have heard this is very unlikely with me only looking to get to 3GHZ.

I'm currently at work but can reply to the forum posts. I will be home in around 3 hours time 

Appreciate it!

Oli


----------



## Oli12 (Sep 5, 2008)

http://cdr-info.com/Sections/Reviews/Specific.aspx?ArticleId=19557&PageId=10

Just checked that link. The information at the bottom seems familiar. Im pretty sure I will be able to match their settings, do you recommend i do that?

Thanks

Oliver


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

post #10 will be our final goal


http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=207225


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

dont match any settings yet ............ we want to try 300mhz FSB x 9 multipler first (2.7 ghz) then run prime 95 for quads for one hour

then go to 3.0 ghz and do the same

then hopefully ......... end at 3.2 ghz 


overclocking takes time


check your PM's


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

what is the bios revision you are running now ? (suse cpu-z to determine)


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Also which revision is your cpu ????? cpu-z ?


----------



## Oli12 (Sep 5, 2008)

Hey dude

Im currently at work so can't check any setting. I will be home in around 2 and a half hours. When i get in, i will get the CPU-Z Information for you. My bios currently are the ones off the disk - I don't trust flashing bios and have had nothing but problems with it in the past, is this avoidable at all?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

FSB - Memory Clock Mode: Unlinked
x FSB - Memory Raio: N/A
FSB (QDR), Mhz: 1333 (means 333FSB)
Actual FSB (QDR), Mhz: 1333
MEM (DDR), Mhz: 800 (means 400mhz speeds)
Actual MEM (DDR), Mhz: 800

Vcore Voltage: 1.35
Memory Voltage: 1.85
1.2v HT Voltage: 1.35
NB Core Voltage: 1.5 make sure you got a fan blowing over the NB !!!
SB Core Voltage: 1.55
CPU VTT Voltage: 1.4
DDRII Controller Ref Voltage: AUTO
DDRII Channel A Ref Voltage: AUTO
DDRII Channel B Ref Voltage: AUTO

tCL (CAS Latency): 5
tRCD: 5
tRP: 5
tRAS: 18
Command Per Clock (CMD): 2T

CPU Spread Spectrum: Disabled
PCIE Spread Spectrum: Disabled
MCP PCIE Spread Spectrum: Disabled
SATA Spread Spectrum: Disabled
LDT Spread Spectrum: Disabled

CPU Internal Thermal Control: Disabled
Limit CPUID MaxVal: Disabled
Enhanced C1 (C1E): Disabled
Execute Disable Bit: Disabled
Virtualization Technology: Disabled
Enhanced Intel Speedstep Tech: Disabled
LDT Frequency: 5x

PCIEX16_1 Frequency (Mhz): 100
PCIEX16_2 Frequency (Mhz): 100
PCIEX16_3 Frequency (Mhz): 100
SPP<->MCP Ref Clock, Mhz: 200


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

you will need to flash bios to 1303 version (not 1305)

use the DOS method in your motherboard manual <<<<<< those never fail........... not the live update from within windows !!


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

pay no attention to this at this time .............. I am preparing for after getting stable at 3.0ghz with extra juice !



I told you to set 1.375 to make sure the cpu would boot ( also this translates into 1.35 or so real under load) and would be stable as it has more than enough juice to work, now just try to lower ONLY the Vcore so try 1.3625 eg, test that , then go 1.35 , continue to go lower on Vcore voltage till you get errors or instability in tests as eg Orthos, OCCT, 3d benchmarks...then up again. It could be your CPU runs fab with just 1.3125 or even 1.3 voltage set in bios, but it's for you to find out ...

Rest of the (chipset)voltages are good enough to provide stability...

You will need to find the lowest value for the cpu to make sure it doesn't get excessive voltage for the speed it runs at which only translates into extra heat and reduces longetivity in general...


----------



## Oli12 (Sep 5, 2008)

I will look into BIOS updating when i get home. If your on msn i will ask you about it 

thanks for all these notes.


----------



## Oli12 (Sep 5, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I still need help with this, Unfortunately I have lost contact with Linderman, and since we got it running with my old ram, I have upgraded ram (After being advised to do so by Linderman).

We never got anything to work with this new RAM.

I would be very welcome if somebody could help me.


----------



## Oli12 (Sep 5, 2008)

For reference: The ram i have now is listed below:

OCZ 4GB (2x2GB) DDR2 800MHz/PC6400 Titanium Memory CL4(4-4-4-15)


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Oli if you are willing I will send you a brand new in the box GA-EP45-DS3P motherboard which will run your Q6600 with ease at 3.2 or 3.4 ghz (try it for a week then send me your old board)

in trade you send me your current board which I could use for service testing 

you will find the Gigabyte board will run circles around your current board

your call; I wish I had more time to help you right now, but at the current time I am swamped at work.....

cant get anything more than a hello forum time right now


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

Oli
That Asus board is quite troublesome.
The bios revisions are all beta.
The memory is impossible to get 2 volts to them.
And to finish this Asus bashing, they discontinued this board.


----------



## Oli12 (Sep 5, 2008)

Don't worry about it Lind, I am the same, work is really taking over, I have not even had time to double check my numbers for overclocking at all it has been that bad.

Well, do you think it is a good idea? I am surprised you would do that for me, its really nice of you.

And I agree, the board seems to have some serious problems.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I always keep one socket 775 board around the shop for servicing testing so it aint no biggie for me to swap boards; especially at the moment I dont have a service board for 775 due to a rush customer bought it

keep me posted and PM me with your mailing address if you are interested


----------



## Oli12 (Sep 5, 2008)

Hi Lind,

It seems a good deal, especially if the board overclocks as well as you say. Will the board handle my ram with the overclocked settings also?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Oli12 said:


> Hi Lind,
> 
> It seems a good deal, especially if the board overclocks as well as you say. Will the board handle my ram with the overclocked settings also?


hell yes it will!


----------



## Oli12 (Sep 5, 2008)

Hey Lind

I finish work on July 15th. Does around that date sound cool to you? I will have all the time in the world to twink my system then!


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

that date sounds good to me


----------



## Oli12 (Sep 5, 2008)

Ok dude, sending you a PM ill talk to you there


----------

